
Blundering ransomware uses backdoored crypto, unlock keys spewed - frdmn
https://news.ycombinator.com/news
======
brudgers
Better link:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/16/locky_ransomware_und...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/16/locky_ransomware_undone_for_now/)

